# Introducing Bazil! (Brothers NEW Baby Cockatiel)



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My brother went and picked up a new *male* baby Cockatiel today, his name is Bazil and he's 9 weeks old. 

He brought Bazil here as soon as he got off of the train from picking Bazil up from Sydney - and OMG, he's the most cutest baby ever (and he's got such an adorable face!!), he's so tame and cuddly.. I was cuddling with him for ages and when it was time for my brother to take him home, I got upset. :lol: Ahh, he's just the most cutest baby Cockatiel ever!

He's a Pied but Pearl too, apparently. Or something along them lines. I instantly fell in love with him.. he steps up onto your finger/hand beautifully and sits on your shoulder and nuzzles at your face to give him scratches!! 

My brother lives 15 mins away so I can go visit Bazil at least, I was so excited and it wasn't even my bird! it brings back memories from when Theo and Charlie were babies, oh how I miss it and I really miss Bazil now too. 

ANYWAY.. I snapped some photos of Bazil while he was here, I'll only post a few though.  (I always go photo craaazy)

Without further ado.. here's Bazil:


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Awww what a handsome little man! How old is he? He looks so grown up! Pieds and Lutinos always look grown up as chicks  I love the pied mutation, it's so cute. I call them calico birds.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's 9 weeks old.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

He is a handsome little guy.


----------



## Raven4Lyfe (Mar 26, 2008)

looking at these photos i just adore him as well and hes pretty much happy in his
new enviroment he has met leo and toscar who were very curios about the new
fella it was so cute but of course hes prone to not flying (his wings are cut) which
is sad because he is a majorly tame animal i guess the owner couldnt manage to 
look after the babys but the owner must of bred and hand raised them anyway
thanks Solace for that share it is a great one and we look forward to more snaps
my bird would be suprised to know its famous on the internet xD

Cheers!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well he's a little cutie!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

He is so cute! I can completely understand if you wanted him all to yourself.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

He is just adorable! And his crest is so bushy. Very cute.


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

How beautiful. I love his crest, it looks so pretty. Lovely


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

How cute! He's a goodlooking bird, and hold himself proud, hehe. I love his coloration.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

He SO looks like a Bazil! lovely


----------

